# Clay oval at Classic RC Raceways 2009



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well guys here we go again. The tracks are in and ready for action.
Starting April 3rd we will be running the clay oval weather permitting. Track will be open all day for practice and racing will start at 5-6pm depending on drivers schedules.

Classes
Mini Sliders Stock and Mod
Mini Late Model and Mod
13.5 EDM,Late Model,and Sprint
Nitro unlimited Classes

Fees are 5.00 for 1/18th's and 10.00 for 1/10th's,and 5.00 for each additional.
Any questions or concerns contact us here on Hobbytalk, or call Fri.-Sun. 330-733-6400.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The track is lookin great. I've got the grass planted in the middle, and on the ends, and all the plastic railing is finished so now just let it rain.

Steve


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

The track is super smooth we actually had our pan cars on it.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Happy Easter


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

*No Dirt Oval Racing On Friday April 24*

No Oval Racing On Friday April 24. We will instead be racing Offroad. Doors open @ noon. Racing starts @ 6pm. Plan on 2 qualifiers and a main. $10.


----------



## cameraboy5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Any talk on indoor dirt oval racing this winter?


----------

